# What's a treatment for excessive sweating?



## Derek Wilson (Aug 26, 2019)

While sweating profusely can be unpleasant and embarrassing, you do not have to suffer through this disorder that is known as hyperhidrosis. You can find effective treatment for excessive sweating if this condition bothers you so that you can look cool, calm and collected especially during the summer months that are just around the corner.


*Treatment for Excessive Sweating*


*1. Antiperspirant*


Various antiperspirants are an effective treatment for excessive sweating when applied correctly. Antiperspirants inhibit sweat production by causing swelling abound the sweat glands which decreases perspiration. The best antiperspirants for excessive sweating should contain an aluminum salt.


*2. Weigh less*


If you are overweight, more often than not, you will suffer from excessive perspiration even with moderate activity because excess pounds strain the heart by causing it to work harder to pump blood throughout you body which causes increased sweat production. Lose the pounds and this may eliminate hyperhidrosis and improve your overall health which is probably the most important reason for losing weight.

*3. Sun Worship*


The sun is at its hottest from the late morning to the early afternoon, so avoid going out in the sun during this time to avoid sweating a lot.


*4. Spicy Food*


Try to keep from consuming spicy and hot foods which quickly trigger the sweat glands which will cause you to sweat profusely.


Also check: This method also teaches you how to prevent Hyperhidrosis recurrence.


----------

